# Employer owes 2 months salary



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm owed salary from my previous employer for April 2010 and May 2010. They say that they cannot pay this until they receive payment from their clients. I left the company at the end of May (on good terms, full notice period worked, NOC received etc) but I'm still not having any luck getting my wages. I'm chasing every couple of days and it usually takes a couple of emails before I get a reply, to which it is usually 'I will have news in a couple of days', which I never actually get, or 'I'll call to update you' and they never do and they don't answer when I call. I believe I've been more than fair, I've been patient with them and even asked that if they can't pay the full amount immediately can they give me enough to cover my rent and I will wait for the remainder.

Can anyone tell me where I stand legally with this? Should I be filing a dispute in order to claim my outstanding wages or will this cause more problems as it then has to go through the courts?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Go to the office reception first thing tomorrow with a packed lunch and a good book and say you are not leaving without a cheque for your salary. Anyone that comes in tell them exactly why you are there.


----------



## BenTarver (Jun 6, 2010)

I suffered the same experience before but a different employer. I seek help from a lawyer on what should I do they said to me get all the document and file complaint. You can actually get more than what they owed you.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

ange said:


> I'm owed salary from my previous employer for April 2010 and May 2010. They say that they cannot pay this until they receive payment from their clients. I left the company at the end of May (on good terms, full notice period worked, NOC received etc) but I'm still not having any luck getting my wages. I'm chasing every couple of days and it usually takes a couple of emails before I get a reply, to which it is usually 'I will have news in a couple of days', which I never actually get, or 'I'll call to update you' and they never do and they don't answer when I call. I believe I've been more than fair, I've been patient with them and even asked that if they can't pay the full amount immediately can they give me enough to cover my rent and I will wait for the remainder.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I stand legally with this? Should I be filing a dispute in order to claim my outstanding wages or will this cause more problems as it then has to go through the courts?
> 
> Thanks!


Been there, and got the T shirt. Based in Dubai for 11yrs, last 3 with an expat (Brit plus local sponsor) owned company in marine industry. I completed my 3yr contractural obligations incl. bettering division target turnover by 70%. My request for improved package with contract renewal was rejected so I accepted alternative offer o'seas.

My employer and his finance pit bull screwed me out of $20K claiming it was a mistake, that it would be fwd on to me. Never happened my emails ignored, calls not taken or returned. A lawyer and others with simular experience said write it off, its not worth pursuing. 
Only locals get justice on a debt but even they sometimes fail to recover monies owed.
If your staying in Dubai it may be worth persisting if you can do it without lawyers, if leaving its pointless with only 30day non visa grace period.

"good luck"


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you have any idea how I go about filing a complaint? Just via the lawyer or do I need to contact the Ministry of Labor or something? Cheers.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

BenTarver said:


> I suffered the same experience before but a different employer. I seek help from a lawyer on what should I do they said to me get all the document and file complaint. You can actually get more than what they owed you.


Hey Ben
Was that in USA or Dubai


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

ange said:


> Do you have any idea how I go about filing a complaint? Just via the lawyer or do I need to contact the Ministry of Labor or something? Cheers.


Go the the Ministry of Labour. You can file a compaint directly with them.


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try to find a number for them and see what they have to say - the number on their website doesn't work!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> Go the the Ministry of Labour. You can file a compaint directly with them.


I tried that before I left. I spoke to a person in the MOL legal section about the issue. He said come in next day to file. Next day no one from legal was in. 
I persisted and finally got told to go to desk no. xxxx, that person said go to desk nozzzz, the girl on that desk just looked at me, not at the papers as I calmly explained, got up and went to glassed wall office, sat down and started reading a magazine.


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

vona62 said:


> I tried that before I left. I spoke to a person in the MOL legal section about the issue. He said come in next day to file. Next day no one from legal was in.
> I persisted and finally got told to go to desk no. xxxx, that person said go to desk nozzzz, the girl on that desk just looked at me, not at the papers as I calmly explained, got up and went to glassed wall office, sat down and started reading a magazine.


Helpful!! I bet you don't miss Dubai levels of service since you've left!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ange said:


> Thanks, I'll try to find a number for them and see what they have to say - the number on their website doesn't work!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I speak to the Ministry of Labour regularly and they are usually quite helpful. The helpline tel no is 800 665 and they will guide you through the process. No need to engage a lawyer.

Good luck.

-


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I speak to the Ministry of Labour regularly and they are usually quite helpful. The helpline tel no is 800 665 and they will guide you through the process. No need to engage a lawyer.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ange said:


> Thanks Elphaba!


You are very welcome. Please do let me know how you get on, or if you'd like the company 'named & shamed'.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You are very welcome. Please do let me know how you get on, or if you'd like the company 'named & shamed'.


Wouldn't it be easier to name the good companies?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to name the good companies?


There are days when I think you are right. Mind you I get more letters/emails about HSBC, Emirates NBD and Etisalat than all the other companies in the UAE put together.

:frusty:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

I faced a problem with my emloyer for paying my gratuity after the termination, i went to court ,, this why i dont advice if the amount is small to submit complain,, it took me 6 months to get my money . i spent alot on it, took so many times off from my new employer to attend the court session,, try to solve the issue peacfully ... and i know that empower has some financail difficulties ,,,in my last work .the co. owed them some invoice and i left the company before they paid it ,,


----------



## BenTarver (Jun 6, 2010)

vona62 said:


> Hey Ben
> Was that in USA or Dubai


USA. They owed me 3 months of salary then I filed a complaint in the labor department. With the help of my friend (lawyer) I actually got my 3 months of salary + the months of waiting for them to give it to me. its like +5 months of salary. Good thing I got a good lawyer.


----------

